
Go Walkthrough: bytes and strings packages - state_machine
https://medium.com/@benbjohnson/go-walkthrough-bytes-strings-packages-499be9f4b5bd#.1yoizkvo7
======
state_machine
The previous post in this series toured the `io` package:
[https://medium.com/@benbjohnson/go-walkthrough-io-
package-8a...](https://medium.com/@benbjohnson/go-walkthrough-io-
package-8ac5e95a9fbd#.c1h46mphe)

